# INFJ or ISFJ?



## ibarra (May 28, 2015)

Using the test in 16 personalities I had this result for INFJ:

Introverted: 30%, Intuitive: 23%, Feeling: 17%, Judging: 34%, Turbulent: 17%.

But using the test in humanmetrics I had this for ISFJ:

Introvert(44%) Sensing(12%) Feeling(38%) Judging(33%)

Now I am confused, am I an INFJ or ISFJ?


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

16personalities I think have a better test. You could simply look at the descriptions on 16personalities of the types and tell which one you feel you embody the most (they are not perfect descriptions of you of course).


----------



## ibarra (May 28, 2015)

When I first took the test and got INFJ the description really suits my personality. It has only become convoluted when others started mentioning other tests and I got different results hence I want to clear it up, to know if I am really an INFJ or some other personality.


----------



## Caneaster (Jan 18, 2015)

Have you tried the test here?


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

ibarra said:


> When I first took the test and got INFJ the description really suits my personality. It has only become convoluted when others started mentioning other tests and I got different results hence I want to clear it up, to know if I am really an INFJ or some other personality.


You could try the DNardi MBTI test --> http://www.keys2cognition.com/explore.htm ? It's 48 questions with 5 choices each. (Hint: The middle choice is too close to no choice. To get a sharper result it's best to pick one of the other four answers.) Nice feature of the test are the clarity of the questions and that the small number does not wear out the test taker.

Besides personality type, the result includes a good cognitive functions profile.

Perhaps, though, you may be able to decide upon your correct type via this video which compares INFJ and INFP. (There isn't a good video comparison with ISFJ.) It's done by an INFJ ...


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

This is what I posted a while ago, as an answer to someone asking the same question as you:

_Hi there!

When I first came into contact with MBTI and I did the test the first time, I came out as an ISFJ as well.
But I couldn't entirely relate with the description. After doing the test a couple more times, I came to the conclusion I am an INFJ. 

I read an article recently where someone explains the difference between ISFJ and INFJ and he gave an everyday but good example to make it clearer. 

He said that when an ISFJ would do household chores, for example folding up clothes after they're washed, the ISFJ prefers doing it exactly the same way every time. The ISFJ would be glad with this routine and will happily repeat it after every wash (I'm not saying an ISFJ prefers folding more than an INFJ, but when they have to do it, they'll do it the same way every time). 
An INFJ, like myself, can't stand the thought of having to do something exactly the same way over and over again. I can truly relate to that. I like to do things the way I feel like doing them that day, not following some routine or guideline. I'll make sure it gets done, but I'll do it based on feeling (intuition?), not based on standard procedures or something like that.

The thought of having to do it exactly the same manner every day makes me very nauseous.

So they're you go, hopefully it's helpful!_


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

SiFan said:


> You could try the DNardi MBTI test --> Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes? It's 48 questions with 5 choices each. (Hint: The middle choice is too close to no choice. To get a sharper result it's best to pick one of the other four answers.) A nice feature of the test is the clarity of the questions and that the small number does not wear out the test taker.
> 
> Besides personality type, the result includes a good cognitive functions profile.
> 
> Perhaps, though, you may be able to decide upon your correct type via this video which compares INFJ and INFP. It's done by an INFJ ...


I saw this video a while ago! She really nails it, and she's adorable :happy:


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Simplicity in itself:

If someone starts talking to you about UFOs, aliens, the universe, quantum physics and its apparent implications for our current (layman / civilian) understanding of the nature of reality, the nature of reality and how something is amiss or _anything_ (basically) pertaining to the metaphysical, do you:

A) Zone out and want to kill yourself

Or

B) Become utterly enthralled and find that you can discuss such things for literally hours on end?

If A, you're Si. If B, you're Ni.

Now, I'm not saying that Si can't appreciate such topics (that would be nonsense) but Ni _lives_ for that shit. It's our MO. The Si users I know might have their interest piqued for a short while, but very quickly want to return to more 'pressing matters', usually pertaining to more down to earth 'day to day' stuff.


----------



## cotti (Aug 24, 2014)

Focus on the cognitive functions: study how Ni and Si work. Isfj and Infj have the Fe- Ti in common, but they are actually kinda different. Maybe you should look for some Isfj and Infj characters to have an idea of the two types.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Maybe fill out one of the questionnaires so we can help you?


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

VinnieB said:


> I read an article recently where someone explains the difference between ISFJ and INFJ and he gave an everyday but good example to make it clearer.
> 
> He said that when an ISFJ would do household chores, for example folding up clothes after they're washed, the ISFJ prefers doing it exactly the same way every time. The ISFJ would be glad with this routine and will happily repeat it after every wash (I'm not saying an ISFJ prefers folding more than an INFJ, but when they have to do it, they'll do it the same way every time).
> An INFJ, like myself, can't stand the thought of having to do something exactly the same way over and over again. I can truly relate to that. I like to do things the way I feel like doing them that day, not following some routine or guideline. I'll make sure it gets done, but I'll do it based on feeling (intuition?), not based on standard procedures or something like that.
> ...


SJs get just as bored with the mundane as everyone else. Do I do the laundry the same? Sure. You put it in the washer, then the dryer, then you fold some of it, and throw the rest in a drawer. Who cares?

Ni is insights without prior experience; Si is insights based on comprehensive knowledge of the subject.

Ni is guided toward a singular truth; Si/Ne is open to many possibilities.


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

angelcat said:


> Sure. You put it in the washer, then the dryer, then you fold some of it, and throw the rest in a drawer. Who cares?


*Kills self*


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

pmj85 said:


> *Kills self*


I should also mention that I postpone doing laundry for weeks, until I run out of clothes. It's just... so boring, doing it, when I could be creating something.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Caneaster said:


> Have you tried the test here?


That test isn't very accurate. I am supposed to be INFP but my highest score in that test is Ni and Te :mellow:


----------



## ibarra (May 28, 2015)

pmj85 said:


> Simplicity in itself:
> 
> If someone starts talking to you about UFOs, aliens, the universe, quantum physics and its apparent implications for our current (layman / civilian) understanding of the nature of reality, the nature of reality and how something is amiss or _anything_ (basically) pertaining to the metaphysical, do you:
> 
> ...


Certainly B!


----------



## Caneaster (Jan 18, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> That test isn't very accurate. I am supposed to be INFP but my highest score in that test is Ni and Te :mellow:


It's fairly accurate (for an online test) from what I've seen. Maybe you're really an INTJ :shocked:

Regardless, I've noticed how OP hasn't posted the results of the test...


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

Caneaster said:


> It's fairly accurate (for an online test) from what I've seen. Maybe you're really an INTJ :shocked:
> 
> Regardless, I've noticed how OP hasn't posted the results of the test...


It typed me as ENTP.



pmj85 said:


> Simplicity in itself:
> 
> If someone starts talking to you about UFOs, aliens, the universe, quantum physics and its apparent implications for our current (layman / civilian) understanding of the nature of reality, the nature of reality and how something is amiss or _anything_ (basically) pertaining to the metaphysical, do you:
> 
> ...


One time I trolled my ISTJ best friend by reading him the Wikipedia page on metaphysics.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

VinnieB said:


> ....
> 
> I saw this video a while ago! She really nails it, and she's adorable :happy:







For sure. Very good presentation about INFJ versus another 'look alike' type.


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

angelcat said:


> SJs get just as bored with the mundane as everyone else. Do I do the laundry the same? Sure. You put it in the washer, then the dryer, then you fold some of it, and throw the rest in a drawer. Who cares?
> 
> Ni is insights without prior experience; Si is insights based on comprehensive knowledge of the subject.
> 
> Ni is guided toward a singular truth; Si/Ne is open to many possibilities.


Trust me, some ISFJs do care how it's done. 
But thanks for your insights!


----------



## ibarra (May 28, 2015)

BlackFandango said:


> It typed me as ENTP.


It (celebritytypes) also typed me as ENTJ/ESTJ, I guess it is not accurate?

Extroverted Thinking

Your mental life revolves around efficiency, organization, and hard-nosed factual analysis with a focus on the bottom line. You are at your best when given managerial and executive responsibilities where you are free to reorganize and reform the matters around you according to analytical and impersonal standards that can be objectively demonstrated to ensure greater efficiency as well as a greater outcome for everyone involved. While your drive for achieving results and organizing everything within view may sometimes be thought bossy by the people around you, the irony is that you actually welcome disagreement and debate as long as the other party is willing to drill down and present a solution that is as cogent as your own. As a person you are likely to be strong in reasoning power, decisive, and great at organization. However, you are also likely to handle your social life and emotions in a somewhat incidental manner. Your most likely Jungian type is ENTJ or ESTJ.


----------



## ibarra (May 28, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> I'm sorry for being a downer, but no online test can really validate you being an INFJ. Online tests gave me INFJ for about a year as well. I say it's better to fill out a questionnaire and let the people who really know about MBTI to help you  Who knows, you might be a secret ENTP!


Where can I find such questionnaires?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

ibarra said:


> Where can I find such questionnaires?


I'll link you:
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/109783-yet-another-questionnaire.html
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/42375-whats-my-type-form.html


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Since your biggest flux is between intuition and sensing with your intuition being more highly used, I will fathom that you MAY be an INFJ. Depending on your psychological and emotional state at the time of each test will greatly affect how you answered your questions.

I suggest that you study the individual cognitive functions themselves and don't rely too heavily on the tests. You will need to figure out your pilot and co-pilot functions. Ni+Fe [INFJ] or Si+Fe [ISFJ]. The other passengers Ti+Se [INFJ] or Ti+Ne [ISFJ] will find their seats from there.

---

Si = It is internally based motivation. Based on the concrete, what has happened, what is likely to happen based on what has been experienced. Preference for predictability, stability, and security. Experiences inspire the ideas. It is the representation of internal motivation of what "needs" to be done versus what "wants" to be done to maintain that which already is.

Ni = It is internally based inspiration. Internal musings. The starting point for each new experience and new corresponding information to be gathered to go with it. "I need to solve this, where do I start." Ideas and notions "inspire" the desire to experience. Motivation will depend on how awake your Se is and the older you are, the more restless it becomes.

Fe = Creating and maintaining an emotionally neutral area around yourself where you and others can emote without repercussion. Emotionally diplomatic and emotionally chameleon. It flows with subconscious biochemical atmosphere and reacts/hides accordingly. When poorly developed or misunderstood, can come off as being fake and ingenuous. 

---

Si + Fe = Maintaining a stable environment for those around you. Physically hospitable first ("would you like a beverage and a snack while we discuss what bothers you"), emotionally comforting second.

Ni + Fe = Psychologically and emotionally "problem-solve" for others around you. Psychologically "problem-solve" first ("what factors are impeding on this person and how can I help this person overcome their proverbial obstacles"), emotionally comforting second.

---

I will only speak as an INFJ, the only time I have tested as an INTJ, INTP, or ISFJ was when I was going through an emotional flux, severely doubting my intuition, and was trying to be more cerebral and pragmatic than I was naturally. I was going through some stressful and self-defeating times when I took some of those tests.


----------



## Caneaster (Jan 18, 2015)

ibarra said:


> Just took the test in keys2cognition.com and got INFJ again just like in the 16personalities.com, does this even validate that I am an INFJ?
> 
> Summary Analysis of Profile
> By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INFJ


Tbh, I wouldn't trust that test. Any test that checks for Ni usage by evaluating your response to something like "Gain a profound realization from a mystical state or sudden release of emotions." isn't testing for Ni properly. It also makes a poor distinction between Ni and Si. Both are quite similar but Si focuses on the sensual information of a state triggered by an external object. Ni focuses on _why_ that state was triggered and what it means; it likes to peer around the corner of the induced reaction and take a look at what is hidden.

For example, if both an Ni type and Si type saw a ball which triggered an image of a ball from the past, the Si user would be inclined to be absorb themselves in the sensory information of the ball e.g. color and size. An Ni user would be focused on why an image of _that_ ball came to mind and what it means; why was this reaction triggered? That's not to say that both types aren't capable of doing both but there will be a clear focus on one or the other.


----------



## ibarra (May 28, 2015)

Caneaster said:


> Tbh, I wouldn't trust that test. Any test that checks for Ni usage by evaluating your response to something like "Gain a profound realization from a mystical state or sudden release of emotions." isn't testing for Ni properly. It also makes a poor distinction between Ni and Si. Both are quite similar but Si focuses on the sensual information of a state triggered by an external object. Ni focuses on _why_ that state was triggered and what it means; it likes to peer around the corner of the induced reaction and take a look at what is hidden.
> 
> For example, if both an Ni type and Si type saw a ball which triggered an image of a ball from the past, the Si user would be inclined to be absorb themselves in the sensory information of the ball e.g. color and size. An Ni user would be focused on why an image of _that_ ball came to mind and what it means; why was this reaction triggered? That's not to say that both types aren't capable of doing both but there will be a clear focus on one or the other.


TBH, I wouldn't mind the color and size but would ask why an image of that ball came to mind and what it means.


----------



## ibarra (May 28, 2015)

UraniaIsis said:


> Si + Fe = Maintaining a stable environment for those around you. Physically hospitable first ("would you like a beverage and a snack while we discuss what bothers you"), emotionally comforting second.
> 
> Ni + Fe = Psychologically and emotionally "problem-solve" for others around you. Psychologically "problem-solve" first ("what factors are impeding on this person and how can I help this person overcome their proverbial obstacles"), emotionally comforting second.


Your Si + Fe and Ni + Fe seems to be not comparable as the other one needs to be physically together while the other one is not. But from what is looks, I tend to go to the Ni + Fe, I will be more interested in trying to solve their problem than offering them some beverage.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

ibarra said:


> Your Si + Fe and Ni + Fe seems to be not comparable as the other one needs to be physically together while the other one is not. But from what is looks, I tend to go to the Ni + Fe, I will be more interested in trying to solve their problem than offering them some beverage.


It is not simply about offering a beverage, it is about making the other person feel physically comfortable and safe enough to begin the problem-solving. It is just another form of physically-based trust building compared to the INFJs abstract idea-based trust building.

INFJ and ISFJ are not that comparable at all when those labels are broken down to their cognitive functions. The ISFJ will take a physical, practical, pragmatic, and direct approach to problem-solving. Their senses have to be engaged in the situation or they cannot help (effectively), especially with their extroverted intuition at the bottom of their stack. They are about seeking, maintaining, and providing physical comfort first, hence my beverage example. 

The INFJ will take an abstract, theoretical, and non-direct approach to problem-solving. With intuition as the lead function, the INFJ doesn't need to be physically present for intuition to initiate it's problem-solving protocols. The intuitives' imagination immediately starts to synthesize potential variables without having to include the physical senses at that moment. Especially with their extroverted sensing at the bottom of their stack.

Having intuition as a lead function enables the mind to visualize the situation without having to be present. Having sensing as a lead function requires having physical sensory input front and center so the senses can be fully engaged in the problem-solving. Comparing them is like comparing earth and air. One can be seen directly the other can only be seen through its indirect effect on other objects in its environment.


----------



## ibarra (May 28, 2015)

With your detailed explanation I am more of an INFJ then. Thanks a lot for your elucidation, it is much appreciated!


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Your very welcome, I'm glad I could help! :blushed:


----------

